# A blank I couldn't give away!



## Glass Scratcher (Dec 6, 2008)

This is a Woodcraft gold artists sketch pencil dressed in an early formulation of my *Go Gators!* blank.  No one in my wood turning club would take the blank as a freebie and it went into a box of rejects, till I needed a birthday present for my nephew.

It has an slight hour-glass figure from the tip-end.

Sorry for the photo.


----------



## akbar24601 (Dec 6, 2008)

I like the small swirls in the blank, they look cool. Makes for a nice gift.


----------



## CaptG (Dec 6, 2008)

That is a very nice looking pencil.  Got any more of them freebie reject blanks?  That 'il teach them guys at the wood turning club.


----------



## td (Dec 6, 2008)

Pure class Charles!  The colors float on each other.  Some people just cannot imagine the possibilities.  It's their loss!! VERY nice job.:biggrin:  

:bye:


----------



## ldb2000 (Dec 6, 2008)

Their loss is your gain . Beautiful job on that one .


----------



## VisExp (Dec 6, 2008)

Very cool   I'm glad you posted that!  One of the pens I'll be turning tomorrow is one of your Gator blanks.  It's a Christmas gift for a friend in St. Augustine.  After seeing how nice they turn out I know he'll be pleased.


----------



## Skye (Dec 6, 2008)

Well, it is an....... interesting color combination, but at least you made the best with it!


----------



## marcruby (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice.  You need to find a new woodturners club.

Marc


----------



## toolcrazy (Dec 6, 2008)

Very nice pencil. Good work.


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Dec 6, 2008)

Skye said:


> Well, it is an....... interesting color combination, but at least you made the best with it!



What you're not a fan of the University of Florida? :biggrin:


----------



## Ligget (Dec 7, 2008)

Cool blank, their loss!


----------



## wolftat (Dec 7, 2008)

Glass Scratcher said:


> No one in my wood turning club would take the blank as a freebie and it went into a box of rejects,


 I'll bet that doesn't happen again. Good work.


----------



## arjudy (Dec 7, 2008)

You could probably sell a few of those now since they got the big win.


----------



## Skye (Dec 7, 2008)

Glass Scratcher said:


> What you're not a fan of the University of Florida? :biggrin:



Heh, not really, but I'm not a sports fan in the least. If I can't do it, I don't really care to watch it.


----------

